# ( Keep It Going FOREVER, Plus One) Can I get a Go Dawgs!



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Hut2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Heck yeah!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2012)

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> GEAUX TIGERS!



Make your own thread.....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Make your own thread.....



Why? I like this one.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2012)

A late evening Go Dawgs!'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Start a GT page. Every team needs one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Start a GT page. Every team needs one.





Why so all 5 of us can be further abused by ya'll ??


We're gonna need ALOT more than a thread this year !


----------



## Redneckerson (Apr 16, 2012)

Go dawgs


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2012)

Is this the right place??? Who is that in the background sniffing turf?


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 16, 2012)

How 'bout them DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2012)

G0000000 DAWGS
Me thinks Les should be banded for such intrusions.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> G0000000 DAWGS
> Me thinks Les should be banded for such intrusions.



Les is just still not over the Nc game. Go Dawgs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!



This is the level you have been reduced to ...copying thread ideas from these guys...


----------



## nickel back (Apr 16, 2012)

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> This is the level you have been reduced to ...copying thread ideas from these guys...



Harvey Updyke - poster boy of the crimson tide

I crack up every time I see this picture.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Harvey Updyke - poster boy of the crimson tide
> 
> I crack up every time I see this picture.



Followed closely by KevinA...


----------



## nickel back (Apr 16, 2012)

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2012)

nickel back said:


> GO!! DAWGS!!



This is your dream thread isn't it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

Go muttz . . .











go straight to jail . . . do not pass go...


----------



## nickel back (Apr 16, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> This is your dream thread isn't it...


----------



## nickel back (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go muttz . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you made?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

nickel back said:


> you made?





you drunk?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> you drunk?



It's five o'clock somewhere...


----------



## nickel back (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> you drunk?



going to work on that........next week when I'm on vacation at the beach


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!! I will ignore all negative post in this thread!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Apr 17, 2012)

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2012)

Good morning from the sunshine state!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey dawgs, I watched a little of the replay of the A-day game, #20 looked pretty good, who is he?
Brandon something or other.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!! I will ignore all negative post in this thread!!!!



You dwags have always been good at ignoring the negatives...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2012)

brownceluse is busy riding the teacups and spending his hard-earned money on $10 bottled water down at Disney this week.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> brownceluse is busy riding the teacups and spending his hard-earned money on $10 bottled water down at Disney this week.



I just spent $6.00 on a fruit cup!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> You dwags have always been good at ignoring the negatives...



God bless you Nitram, and I hope GT has a great year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I just spent $6.00 on a fruit cup!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> God bless you Nitram, and I hope GT has a great year! Go Dawgs!



Me too.  I hope the perfect option is perfecter.


----------



## riprap (Apr 17, 2012)

Go Dawgs from Douglasville, Georgia here on the Georgia Outdoor News Forum where others are welcome to come on and bash our home teams.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Me too.  I hope the perfect option is perfecter.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2012)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs from Douglasville, Georgia here on the Georgia Outdoor News Forum where others are welcome to come on and bash our home teams.



Hey rip,,,, it's great to be a Dawg!! Goooo Dawgs!!!!


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 17, 2012)

Shout out from Carrollton Ga. Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Apr 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hey rip,,,, it's great to be a Dawg!! Goooo Dawgs!!!!



You got that right. Keepin it real all year!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2012)

Can I give a long distance  shout out from the commenwealth of Kentucky. Goooooooooooooooo Dawgs. I would rather reside in Ky. and be a Dawg than to live in Ga and be a Bamer, or an LSU'er.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 18, 2012)

morning my Dawg friends.

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2012)

Good morning boys and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 18, 2012)

Good rainy night and morning to give these newly planted gardens here in Dawg Country a drink.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Good morning boys and Go Dawgs!!



You broke yet and need a ride back home? Mickey is an expert at ripping off tourist.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Can I give a long distance  shout out from the commenwealth of Kentucky. Goooooooooooooooo Dawgs. I would rather reside in Ky. and be a Dawg than to live in Ga and be a Bamer, or an LSU'er.



Well said my friend!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 18, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Hey dawgs, I watched a little of the replay of the A-day game, #20 looked pretty good, who is he?
> Brandon something or other.



You mean the G-Day game? 

That would be Brandon Harton. He's still in the mix at TB, but sitting behind Crowell, Malcome, Marshall, and Samuel.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You broke yet and need a ride back home? Mickey is an expert at ripping off tourist.



Not yet!!!! I've been using my ebt card for everything!!! Oh and afternoon Go Dawgs too!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Not yet!!!! I've been using my ebt card for everything!!! Oh and afternoon Go Dawgs too!!



That's right, iphone and 3 buggies of name brand groceries putting them in the back of the jag. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess I might as well jump on the band wagon until Dec 3rd 

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Guess I might as well jump on the band wagon until Dec 3rd
> 
> GEAUX DAWGS!!!



Les, I want to thank you and the rest of the Dog fans who have made this thread an immediate success!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Les, I want to thank you and the rest of the Dog fans who have made this thread an immediate success!! Go Dawgs!!



Saw where some bammers who have not been posting in the rtr thread trying to put up numbers. This Go Dawg thread will pass them in no time.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Les, I want to thank you and the rest of the Dog fans who have made this thread an immediate success!! Go Dawgs!!



Since Mettenberger was once a Dawg I guess I can root for him up in here. 

Woot! Woot! We'll pass those pesky Bammers before you know it!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about boys! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2012)

Before I try out my new pillow, Go You Hairy Dawgs.
P.S. Les put Les's picture back on your avatar it looks better.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Before I try out my new pillow, Go You Hairy Dawgs.
> P.S. Les put Les's picture back on your avatar it looks better.



That pic was from a duck hunting trip this past December to Louisiana where some of us sports forum boys just absolutely slayed the thousands and thousands of ducks we saw. 

On another note...


GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That pic was from a duck hunting trip this past December to Louisiana where some of us sports forum boys just absolutely slayed the thousands and thousands of ducks we saw.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> ...



I know EMU set your decoy spread, cause he said you didn't know how.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I know EMU set your decoy spread, cause he said you didn't know how.



Opps almost forgot Go Dawgs, Go Dawgs, Go Dawgs


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I know EMU set your decoy spread, cause he said you didn't know how.



Emu can't set his own watch not to mention a decent decoy spread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Emu can't set his own watch not to mention a decent decoy spread.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2012)

Goodnight everyone and one more time GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll holla at y'all in the a.m. boys!!' Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 18, 2012)

RIP Dick Clark. I'm sure he was a Dawg fan. Go Dawgs.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 19, 2012)

April 19th is Go dawgs day. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 19, 2012)

Another am shout out from the sunshine state!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

Riding on this band wagon makes my day! 

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Another am shout out from the sunshine state!! Go Dawgs!



Don't bring the florida gator stink and funk back with you when cross back over the state line into God's country. 

(How am I doing?)


----------



## riprap (Apr 19, 2012)

Go Dawgs this fine Thursday morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2012)

How about an A.M. Go Dawgs from the bluegrass state.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 19, 2012)

lunch time!!!!

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2012)

Having a Go Dawgs kind of lunch.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 19, 2012)

It's raining here in Fl so I thought I would give y'all a shout! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2012)

It is dry here in Kentucky, just another reason to say,GOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2012)

This thing is slowing down can we pick it up, never goona catch the other thread at this pace. By the way Go Go Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Apr 19, 2012)

Watching the Braves take the early lead in Arizona. Go Braves and GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2012)

Getting tired now Rip, so all I can say is Goooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 19, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2012)

Good night everybody.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

Still riding that Eastern Division Champion band-wagon. 

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 20, 2012)

Good morning all Dawg Fans.  Go Dawgs


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Life is better on the Georgia band-wagon! I woke up this morning energized and refreshed knowing that the Dawgs are just one day closer to beating South Carolina. 

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## nickel back (Apr 20, 2012)

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 20, 2012)

It's 4/20.......GO DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2012)

Goof morning from up north. G0 Dawgs


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Doing my part to ride this band-wagon to page 3 

GEAUX DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Doing my part to ride this band-wagon to page 3
> 
> GEAUX DAWGS!



Maybe you can ride it all the way to the dome! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Still on that midnight train to Georgia. 

Friday night band-wagon continues...

GEAUX DAWGS!!! 

Yeah, com 'on boys!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2012)

I just got to try this one time.

                         READY

GEAUX DAWGS.   Whew that hurt


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I just got to try this one time.
> 
> READY
> 
> GEAUX DAWGS.   Whew that hurt



Come on... you know you liked it!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2012)

I promise to never try it again, but I did have a funny feeling there for a second.     Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Apr 20, 2012)

Watching another episode of the Braves this fine Friday evening. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2012)

Cant get them how are they doing? GOOOOOOO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2012)

It was another good day in the sunshine state! I had Gator for supper!! It was good to see dead gator on the plate!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It was another good day in the sunshine state! I had Gator for supper!! It was good to see dead gator on the plate!!! Go Dawgs!!



Gotta be careful when eating gator you might bite into a stolen computer.

Go you hairy Dawgs.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It was another good day in the sunshine state! I had Gator for supper!! It was good to see dead gator on the plate!!! Go Dawgs!!



Did it cry? if not it must not have been the head Gator. Go Dogs


----------



## riprap (Apr 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Cant get them how are they doing? GOOOOOOO Dawgs!



3-0 so far over the dbacks. Lookin good again tonight. Great to be a GA BullDawg. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Riding that UGA band-wagon all the way to Page 3


----------



## riprap (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Riding that UGA band-wagon all the way to Page 3



Ride on. We've done enough rollin already this year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2012)

Go Dawgs.  Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 21, 2012)

Lets Go dawgs all the way to Atl Ga in Dec 2012


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2012)

Go Dawgs and good morning!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2012)

It's finally raining in Ky after six weeks, which makes me and my cows, want to shout,GOOOOOO DAWGS.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope everybody is having a Go Dawgs kind of Saturday.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2012)

Life is better as a band-wagon UGA fan 

I went to a crawfish boil today and right before I picked this big mudbug up to eat him, he looked up at me and yelled:

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 21, 2012)

Tough game today Orange team pulled it out 17-14.

GO VOLS!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Tough game today Orange team pulled it out 17-14.
> 
> GO VOLS!!!



I think you meant to post this somewhere else.

And nobody cares.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2012)

Vols? There are no Vols on this thread. Gooooo Dawgs


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 21, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Tough game today Orange team pulled it out 17-14.
> 
> GO VOLS!!!



I know somewhere they can go..........


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2012)

As sundown approaches in Ky. I would just like to say Go Dawgs.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> As sundown approaches in Ky. I would just like to say Go Dawgs.



Come on now brother........ you gotta post us a pic of that beautiful Kentucky countryside sunset. Oh yeah



GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Come on now brother........ you gotta post us a pic of that beautiful Kentucky countryside sunset. Oh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!



I have to say they are beautiful. I will get the camera out take some pictures then finally figure out how to post them on here, it is about time. Oh by the way, GOOOOOOOOO Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2012)

Cant go to sleep without a Go Dawgs.
-583


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2012)

It's rainin down here in South GA.  Makes me want to say, Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2012)

It's been a great week of vacation and I will be headed back to the best state in the south! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2012)

Been holding the fort down while brownceluse is out of state.

Life is good on this UGA band-wagon. 

GEAUX DAWGS!!!!


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Dont fall off the wagon Les. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2012)

Good morning to all and Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning to all and Geaux Dawgs.



Fixed it for you


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

Woot! Woot!

The sun rose this morning and it felt great to know that I was still riding this UGA band-wagon. I swear, life is grand when you're a bulldawg fan!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2012)

Good Sunday morning everybody.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for you



You done brokded my promise. Go dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Apr 22, 2012)

Waiting on the Braves to come on. GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2012)

I will let you have 1. GO Dawgs.

-574


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 22, 2012)

Just thought I'd add a little clip and say GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

Sunday night and headed into a new week on the GEAUX DAWGS band-wagon!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sunday night and headed into a new week on the GEAUX DAWGS band-wagon!



Have you bought a condeaux in Athens yet. GO dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That pic was from a duck hunting trip this past December to Louisiana where some of us sports forum boys just absolutely slayed the thousands and thousands of ducks we saw.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> ...


Just seen this!!!! That must had been a different trip than the one I went on!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Just thought I'd add a little clip and say GO DAWGS!!!!!


Good stuff and its great to be home! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Have you bought a condeaux in Athens yet. GO dawgs.



No need to buy a condo when I can go to every Georgia home game with a certain gator fan that we both know. Kind of funny that a gator goes to more bulldawg games than his own team.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2012)

Let me get this straight . An LSU fan going to UGA home games with a Gator. Something aint right here. Where do you tailgate? In Macon? Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Let me get this straight . An LSU fan going to UGA home games with a Gator. Something aint right here. Where do you tailgate? In Macon? Go Dawgs.



You jealous? 

We tailgate wherever we want because everyone loves corn dogs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Just seen this!!!! That must had been a different trip than the one I went on!



No comment....


----------



## chadair (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No comment....



The 5th here too!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Apr 22, 2012)

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2012)

Good Morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You jealous?
> 
> We tailgate wherever we want because everyone loves corn dogs.





chadair said:


> The 5th here too!!!!



Nope, but some yahoo needs their tail kicked for providing tickets. Just goes to show how crazy some are. Love Louisana and Florida so much they move to GEORGIA and attend UGA games. Gotta love move ins..........




GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Apr 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No need to buy a condo when I can go to every Georgia home game with a certain gator fan that we both know. Kind of funny that a gator goes to more bulldawg games than his own team.


U bumped yer head!!!  I ain't takin u to ANY dog home game 
and it's a lil easier to make it to Athens to watch a game as oppose to drivin to Gainesville Fla for one!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks to all those who love their home states and live in Georgia. CW Matthews paving my road today. Go tax dollars. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2012)

It's been a great sunny windy day in Dawg country!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope everybody had a great Monday!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank goodness Monday is in the books.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Horns (Apr 23, 2012)

Good Evening Dawg House. Hollar in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry I am late with my Go Dawgs but Had to Geaux turkey hunting today and it wore this old man out. Go Dawgs.

-558


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 24, 2012)

Everyone have a Georgia BullDawg day. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nope, but some yahoo needs their tail kicked for providing tickets. Just goes to show how crazy some are. Love Louisana and Florida so much they move to GEORGIA and attend UGA games. Gotta love move ins..........
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Life is better here in Georgia. I got the mountains, the lakes, the woods, and a nice paying job. All that is missing is some championship-caliber football... and that's why me and Stacy root for LSU and Florida. 

But I will lend my support and continue to ride the Bulldawg band-wagon.

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)

Now this thread is going somewhere...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)

Even CPJ is happy!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2012)

Nitram, go be annoying somewhere else.  We don't care about Tech nearly as much as you care about UGA.


----------



## riprap (Apr 24, 2012)

GT is getting our thread count up. I can't believe he found a good looking gal with GT on. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nitram, go be annoying somewhere else.  We don't care about Tech nearly as much as you care about UGA.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nitram, go be annoying somewhere else.  We don't care about Tech nearly as much as you care about UGA.



Cut him some slack Brad. At the end of the day he's a Tech fan. He at least posted a pic of CPJ to give us a good laugh!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Cut him some slack Brad. At the end of the day he's a Tech fan. He at least posted a pic of CPJ to give us a good laugh!



I got a certain gladiator pic of someone that I can post up if we need an even bigger laugh.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Cut him some slack Brad. At the end of the day he's a Tech fan. He at least posted a pic of CPJ to give us a good laugh!



And like riprap said, he's helping us keep the thread going.  I think he secretly loves UGA and it is eeating up inside.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got a certain gladiator pic of someone that I can post up if we need an even bigger laugh.



No matter how much trash Nitram talks, there is just no recovering from that pic.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

I've never seen that pic, and quite honestly I dont think I want to.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2012)

Late again with my go Dawgs. But I need someone to remind me why an old gray haired man gets up at 4:30 in the morning to chase a stupid bird that wont act right. I am to old for this stuff. GOOOOOO Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh just in case I forgot to say seaux, GO Dawgs.

-537


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

A late evening Gooooo Daaawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Oh just in case I forgot to say seaux, GO Dawgs.
> 
> -537



I just seen your sig line. What part of south ga are you from? I was raised in Lagrange.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2012)

You up kinda late, at least I am in the central time zone and hunted all day without any results, I will never geaux turkey hunting again, its over, worst day of my life, other than losing to Fla. Oh almost forgot, Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You up kinda late, at least I am in the central time zone and hunted all day without any results, I will never geaux turkey hunting again, its over, worst day of my life, other than losing to Fla. Oh almost forgot, Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2012)

Gotta get up early in the morning to, uh uh , yes wash my truck, just wanted to say GO DAWGS>


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Gotta get up early in the morning to, uh uh , yes wash my truck, just wanted to say GO DAWGS>



What kind of work do you do up there in Ky?


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope everybody has a DawgDay Afternoon. Go Dawgs


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 25, 2012)

Good morning and Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> What kind of work do you do up there in Ky?



I  am retired now, worked the last 30 years at an  aluminium mill here in Ky. I have about 70 head of cattle that i fool with. Go dawgs


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 25, 2012)

gata


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I  am retired now, worked the last 30 years at an  aluminium mill here in Ky. I have about 70 head of cattle that i fool with. Go dawgs



You shouldn't fool with cattle. That's against the law in most states. I guess Kentucky is different...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



I made some toast this morning and it popped up out of the toaster already buttered. I swear... life is better as a UGA fan! 

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You shouldn't fool with cattle. That's against the law in most states. I guess Kentucky is different...


:
Yeah, Kentucky is different, they even watch college baketball up here


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I made some toast this morning and it popped up out of the toaster already buttered. I swear... life is better as a UGA fan!
> 
> GEAUX DAWGS!!!



My wife made biscuits this morning and they came out of the oven with gravy on them...... Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I made some toast this morning and it popped up out of the toaster already buttered. I swear... life is better as a UGA fan!
> 
> GEAUX DAWGS!!!





My toast popped out of the toaster and it looked like someone had taken a hot branding iron to the bread that read Roll Tide 21-zip. I don't think I will be switching teams to try to find a winner.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 25, 2012)

that's funny...I cracked an egg this morning, and had top put it back....I already had three in the pan...had to grey shirt the poor fella.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

fairhope said:


> This message is hidden because fairhope,bama is on your ignore list.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 25, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> that's funny...I cracked an egg this morning, and had top put it back....I already had three in the pan...had to grey shirt the poor fella.



That's good there. I guess it is better to get a grey shirt than to be thrown away and processed. That egg was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2012)

ttt for a Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

fairhope said:


> This message is hidden because fairhope,bama is on your ignore list.


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2012)

Going camping this weekend hope the rain stays north like Ken Cook said. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2012)

Just got done eating supper. I had a big cup of sweet tea in my UGA cup!! Another beautiful day in Dawg country! Goooooo Daaaawgs!!!!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2012)

...


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2012)

.,.


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2012)

Need to get off this page too big. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Just got done eating supper. I had a big cup of sweet tea in my UGA cup!! Another beautiful day in Dawg country! Goooooo Daaaawgs!!!!!



Can't beat the sweet tea. Wife brought home Hudsons BBQ but no sweet tea.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2012)

Wasted one more day of my life chasing stupid, dumb, ignorant. clueless, birds with beards. They aint smart they just lucky. I am threauxing the towel in will never go again. Have got a Benelli for sale cheap. Oh in case I forgot go Dawgs.

-512


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2012)

Sure does get sleaux here late at night in the central time zone. I think I just might post 2 or 300 times just for the fun of it. I might even send my self a Pm, just to see if I get an answer. Can I send out a go Dawgs for say,,,, Odell Thurman or maybe David Green, or lets go way back and do Frank Sinkwich.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2012)

Late night Go Dawgs. Hey Les can I borreaux 5 bucks.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 26, 2012)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2012)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

Woke up this morning, put on my shoes, and they tied themselves.
Life is getting better everyday riding this UGA band-wagon.
GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 26, 2012)

Go corn dog killers !  Or.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 26, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Good morning and Go Dawgs!



mornin boy...GATA....Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2012)

late morning Go Dawgs


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

I got free lunch today just because I told the waitress "Geaux Dawgs"


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2012)

Go Dawgs for say,,, Garrison Hearst


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2012)

A late night Go Dawgs, by the way after today I will never turkey hunt again


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2012)

How about a late night Go Dawgs for David Pollack.

-514


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

The sun always rises a little early for the Dawg Nation.

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2012)

There are a few posers on here........ More than one. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 27, 2012)

GO DAWGS!!!! Good moring to all the REAL dawg fans out there!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> GO DAWGS!!!! Good moring to all the REAL dawg fans out there!!



Define "real"


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2012)

Good morning from KY and Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2012)

How about a Go Dawgs on a cool night in Ky.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> How about a Go Dawgs on a cool night in Ky.



Are you sure you are in Kentucky?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Are you sure you are in Kentucky?


----------



## gin house (Apr 27, 2012)

This turns my stomach about as much as the radio DJ  "Moby".......Strange they both have Georgia connections. LOL   Go Gamecocks!!!!!!  Three in a row this year!!!  Lol


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


>


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2012)

gin house said:


> This turns my stomach about as much as the radio DJ  "Moby".......Strange they both have Georgia connections. LOL   Go Gamecocks!!!!!!  Three in a row this year!!!  Lol



Start your own thread......... Go Dawgs it's time to win the east again!


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 28, 2012)

Dawgs of the world unite. 
Clappin Dawgs
Rythmic Dawgs
Harmonic Dawgs
House Dawgs
Snoop Dawgs
Street Dawgs
Dawgs all over the world
Even the LSU Wannabe Dawg
UNITE
funky Dawgs
Nasty Dawgs
Hairy Dawgs
Now the best of all
The Georiga BullDawgs
All you Georgia fans lets get out there and show the forum the Dawg in You

LETS GO DAWGS


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> Dawgs of the world unite.
> Clappin Dawgs
> Rythmic Dawgs
> Harmonic Dawgs
> ...



Don't hate the playa, hate the game. 

Just doing my part to support the state that I live and work in. 

(That supports ends in head-to-head games versus my LSU Tigers)


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Are you sure you are in Kentucky?



Well I am only about a 1/2 mile north of the Tennesse border and at my age I do get confused and turned around sometimes. But it's a sure bet I'm not too far away cause I tore the transmission out my truck, Turkey hunting Thursday. Oh by the way Go Dawgs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> This turns my stomach about as much as the radio DJ  "Moby".......Strange they both have Georgia connections. LOL   Go Gamecocks!!!!!!  Three in a row this year!!!  Lol



Three years in a row of you acting like yall are NCs.  I'm sure.

Just remember, if we win, you leave for one year.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> Dont fall off the wagon Les. Go Dawgs



I am still on the wagon. But I'm getting off of it in Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I am still on the wagon. But I'm getting off of it in Atlanta.


tt
You could get stranded in Atlanta.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't hate the playa, hate the game.
> 
> Just doing my part to support the state that I live and work in.
> 
> (That supports ends in head-to-head games versus my LSU Tigers)



I am not hatin just inviting all the Dawgs to unite.





Les Miles said:


> I am still on the wagon. But I'm getting off of it in Atlanta.



I hope you dont get run over in Atlanta. we going to be rolling like a freight train by then.

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2012)

On what is warm afternoon in what is defenitely Kentucky I would just like to say Go You hairy Dawgs.

-491


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Three years in a row of you acting like yall are NCs.  I'm sure.
> 
> Just remember, if we win, you leave for one year.



    LOL.....Youve never heard me claim to be NC contender....Never but we can hold our own in the east.    I see it like they claim Spurrier tweeted to the Clemson coach( he really didnt)  and you could say UGA as well   "  We might not be an Alabama or LSU but we sure aint no Clemson.....I'll add UGA in there with Clemtech.   I clearly recall the bet but be sure you do when your boys lay a egg in Columbia. LOL   Sure will be quiet without you around here....What will your cybermates do?????  LOL       Oh.....Wheres your boys in the draft with those top ten classes for the last hundred years???


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> LOL.....Youve never heard me claim to be NC contender....Never but we can hold our own in the east.    I see it like they claim Spurrier tweeted to the Clemson coach( he really didnt)  and you could say UGA as well   "  We might not be an Alabama or LSU but we sure aint no Clemson.....I'll add UGA in there with Clemtech.   I clearly recall the bet but be sure you do when your boys lay a egg in Columbia. LOL   Sure will be quiet without you around here....What will your cybermates do?????  LOL       Oh.....Wheres your boys in the draft with those top ten classes for the last hundred years???


This is a Go Dawgs thread


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This is a Go Dawgs thread



Sooooooooooooo let.s hear a go Dawgs.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 28, 2012)

whats up DAWGS!! I just got back from some surf fishing and wanted to give a big ole 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

nickel back said:


> whats up DAWGS!! I just got back from some surf fishing and wanted to give a big ole
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Heck to the yeah son! GO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

Go Dawgs and good morning!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2012)

Good Sunday afternoon and Go Dawgs.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 29, 2012)

Lets go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2012)

Just got back from camping in the N. Ga Mtns. Lots of REAL Dawgs up there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

riprap said:


> Just got back from camping in the N. Ga Mtns. Lots of REAL Dawgs up there. Go Dawgs!



Hey rip you should try and meet up with west ga. He lives out your way. Oh and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2012)

Been at shOpry mills in Nashville (TN.) all day and actually talked to two differnt Dawg fans and promised that I would shout out a go Dawgs for them. And if I  may, Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs al the way to the ATL.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope yall had a good weekend.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hope yall had a good weekend.  Go Dawgs.



It sho wuz! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2012)

It was a great weekend driving around in my "loaner truck" without AC or satellite radio. How about a late night Go Dawgs  from a worn out rattling S-10. Go Dawgs.

-479


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

Later Mack, I'm going to bed now....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Later Mack, I'm going to bed now....


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 30, 2012)

We taking over. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 30, 2012)

We need rain. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Later Mack, I'm going to bed now....





brownceluse said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> We taking over. Go Dawgs!



I got a question for you... Makita or DeWalt?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

How about a mid-day Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got a question for you... Makita or DeWalt?



Both of these the pros use on the side.


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 30, 2012)

How 'bout them 2012 DAWGS!!!!!
Things are looking good for this season!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 30, 2012)

Goooooo Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 30, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Goooooo Dawgs!



I believe you forgot to color this one in....can't find your crayons?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

Afternoon bump! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

Before I sit down to a supper of Ky. Country ham, bowl of grits, wifey's biscuits, and some locally made maple syrup I just want to say Go Dawgs and don't even slow down in Atlanta.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Before I sit down to a supper of South Ga. Country ham, bowl of grits, wifey's biscuits, and some locally made maple syrup I just want to say Go Dawgs and don't even slow down in Albany.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Fixed it for ya.



That's neat how did you do it, and is that legal.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Fixed it for ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



I did not thank it was all that funny. But I do like Albany. They dont do much right up here but they do know how to cure up some country ham. Go Dawgs.  And I was gonna send you'uns some of that ham but thats out now.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I did not thank it was all that funny. But I do like Albany. They dont do much right up here but they do know how to cure up some country ham. Go Dawgs.  And I was gonna send you'uns some of that ham but thats out now.



That's might nice of ya KYDawg 

Tell ya what... I'll meet you half way since you are so generous enough to offer us the hams. Might even buy you a beer or two for your kindness as well. 

Now where would you like to meet at?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I did not thank it was all that funny. But I do like Albany. They dont do much right up here but they do know how to cure up some country ham. Go Dawgs.  And I was gonna send you'uns some of that ham but thats out now.



I'll bring you guys some ham. but only if you an Brown promise to stop making fun of me, I am a very sensitive type person.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That's might nice of ya KYDawg
> 
> Tell ya what... I'll meet you half way since you are so generous enough to offer us the hams. Might even buy you a beer or two for your kindness as well.
> 
> Now where would you like to meet at?



Think I quoted myself meant to qoute you. But it has been a long day with the "loaner" S10. Go Dawgs.

-460


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I'll bring you guys some ham. but only if you an Brown promise to stop making fun of me, I am a very sensitive type person.



Looks like right west of Chattanooga is the halfway point. 

You think you can meet me and brownceluse around there somewhere? 

I sure do love me some ham!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I'll bring you guys some ham. but only if you an Brown promise to stop making fun of me, I am a very sensitive type person.



If your that sensitive then I would stay away from the sports forum FB page.......


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like right west of Chattanooga is the halfway point.
> 
> You think you can meet me and brownceluse around there somewhere?
> 
> I sure do love me some ham!



Maybe he could take us on a turkey hunt up there in Ky.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe he could take us on a turkey hunt up there in Ky.



Good idea!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Fixed it for ya.



I'm still not convinced.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

If I have anymore turkey hunts like this year I will sell my Benelli for $82.50. I take about 12 trips a year through My beloved state and I will drop your hams off anywhere from Dalton to Moultrie. Please bring the biscuits. Just need yo hear a Go Dawgs. Come hunting anytime we are ate up with them.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If I have anymore turkey hunts like this year I will sell my Benelli for $82.50. I take about 12 trips a year through My beloved state and I will drop your hams off anywhere from Dalton to Moultrie. Please bring the biscuits. Just need yo hear a Go Dawgs. Come hunting anytime we are ate up with them.



Do you prefer mustard or syrup on your biscuits?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If I have anymore turkey hunts like this year I will sell my Benelli for $82.50. I take about 12 trips a year through My beloved state and I will drop your hams off anywhere from Dalton to Moultrie. Please bring the biscuits. Just need yo hear a Go Dawgs. Come hunting anytime we are ate up with them.



What about Duluth? There a little cajun place called boodroos. I'm sure you heard of it, and you may have even eaten there before............


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm still not convinced.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 30, 2012)

WOW! Now you guys are talking about ham and biscuits and meeting up. WTH! Is this GON forum or eHarmony.com?




GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Apr 30, 2012)

It's going to be very warm this week. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> WOW! Now you guys are talking about ham and biscuits and meeting up. WTH! Is this GON forum or eHarmony.com?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a problem with sitting down with fellow hunters and sports fans to eat some good food and have a beer?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Do you prefer mustard or syrup on your biscuits?



A little of both. Syrup in the morning and mustard at night.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

Getting late in Ga, so just want to holler out one more time,  Go Dawgs.

- 446


----------



## john.lee (Apr 30, 2012)

Go dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Getting late in Ga, so just want to holler out one more time,  Go Dawgs.
> 
> - 446


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Ooops! 

GEAUX DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Ooops!
> 
> GEAUX DAWGS!



These guys!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## nickel back (May 1, 2012)

party at work!!!

GO!! DAWGS


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

Ruff Ruff Ruff Ruff Ruff.....yelp!


Decode that!


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Ruff Ruff Ruff Ruff Ruff.....yelp!
> 
> 
> Decode that!



Ruff Ruff = Georgia beats South Carolina

Ruff Ruff Ruff = Georgia beats Florida

yelp! = Georgia gets a look at Tech's ugly cheerleaders


----------



## DSGB (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Ruff Ruff = Georgia beats South Carolina
> 
> Ruff Ruff Ruff = Georgia beats Florida
> 
> yelp! = Georgia gets a look at Tech's ugly cheerleaders





Goooooo DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

As my afternoon siesta approaches I would just like to say GOOOOOOOO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> As my afternoon siesta approaches I would just like to say GOOOOOOOO Dawgs



Still waiting to hear if I get a guided turkey hunt in the blue grass state? Oh and Go Dawgs!


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Ruff Ruff = Georgia beats South Carolina
> 
> Ruff Ruff Ruff = Georgia beats Florida
> 
> yelp! = Georgia gets a look at Tech's ugly cheerleaders




For someone who thinks he is so right...you were way WRONG!


Any others want to take a crack at decoding the mystery?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 1, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Ruff Ruff Ruff Ruff Ruff.....yelp!
> 
> 
> Decode that!



UGA win, UGA win, UGA win, UGA win, UGA win, game six UGA loss to USCe. 

What do I win?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Still waiting to hear if I get a guided turkey hunt in the blue grass state? Oh and Go Dawgs!



Puleesee I am trying to take a nap.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> Both of these the pros use on the side.



What

do

you

mean?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What
> 
> do
> 
> ...


----------



## riprap (May 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What
> 
> do
> 
> ...



Looks like it was a dewalt banned saw.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> UGA win, UGA win, UGA win, UGA win, UGA win, game six UGA loss to USCe.
> 
> What do I win?



ding, ding, ding....
you won braggin rights over LM....well, good luck with that prize.


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> ding, ding, ding....
> you won braggin rights over LM....well, good luck with that prize.



Nah... I think my answer was the right one. We'll see come 10/6


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Puleesee I am trying to take a nap.



I want to make that Ky Thunder Chicken take a dirt nap!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I want to make that Ky Thunder Chicken take a dirt nap!



Allright, will take you hunting just don't wake me up anymore. GOOOOO Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

Almost forgot

-429


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I want to make that Ky Thunder Chicken take a dirt nap!



 Right now my plans are to be coming through God's country in May, headed towards Palatka to ketch me a mess of bluegill. Let me know where to meet you and Les Smiles to drop your hams off.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Right now my plans are to be coming through God's country in May, headed towards Palatka to ketch me a mess of bluegill. Let me know where to meet you and Les Smiles to drop your hams off.



I'm going to be in Macon tomorrow for work if your going to be around that area tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'm going to be in Macon tomorrow for work if your going to be around that area tomorrow.



Now why would I get up in the morning just to drive all the way to Macon to bring you some pig meat. Dont make sense.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Now why would I get up in the morning just to drive all the way to Macon to bring you some pig meat. Dont make sense.



I figured it was about half way for both of us......


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

You Live 6 hours from Macon? Are you sure you are in Ga.
Gooooooo Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You Live 6 hours from Macon? Are you sure you are in Ga.
> Gooooooo Dawgs



2 hours brother. I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

You are not even getting warm.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You are not even getting warm.



You sure?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You sure?



98.72% sure


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> 98.72% sure



I would think you would be 100%


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I would think you would be 100%



Sure is quite tonight wthout Less Smiles. Must have turned in early. Oh I forgot you guys are in the Eastern time zone.
Go Dawgs and I will be in the ATL to watch the beatdown


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

Getting kinda quite tonight so I think I will send out a late night Goooooooooooooooooo Dawgs


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Sure is quite tonight wthout Less Smiles. Must have turned in early. Oh I forgot you guys are in the Eastern time zone.
> Go Dawgs and I will be in the ATL to watch the beatdown



I am here. Watching....

Waiting....


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

How about a very early Wednesday morning GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## nickel back (May 2, 2012)

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Martin loves this thread


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2012)

Gooooooooo Dawgs! Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Martin loves this thread



I think this thread is just as tarded as the original.


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2012)

How about an early evening GOOO Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (May 2, 2012)

Even got Nick Saban in the house (for a while). Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> Even got Nick Saban in the house (for a while). Go Dawgs!



I believe he is a ringer.


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Picked up some hams today
Should be there later in May.

Go Dawgs, I am ready for the season to begin.
-408


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Picked up some hams today
> Should be there later in May.
> 
> Go Dawgs, I am ready for the season to begin.
> -408



Sounds good. Looks I will be up your way Thurs. of next week. Looks like Nashville aint too far from you. I have to go up there for work and will be there through fri. Not sure how much time I will have, and I dont know anything about Nashville, but I will be there so lets try and meet up.


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2012)

I will Pm my cell number it's only about 45 minutes away. the wife and I will take you out to dinner, know about every resturant in that town.


----------



## sleeze (May 2, 2012)

Some things never change


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Some things never change



Thanks for stoping by! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I will Pm my cell number it's only about 45 minutes away. the wife and I will take you out to dinner, know about every resturant in that town.



Good deal! looking forward to it.


----------



## sleeze (May 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks for stoping by! Go Dawgs!



Your not welcome...

you mangy dogs are something else


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Some things never change



One thing is


----------



## Danuwoa (May 2, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Your not welcome...
> 
> you mangy dogs are something else



Hey!!  God to see ya pahtna.  Welcome back.


----------



## sleeze (May 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> One thing is



Ok..you baited me into it.

What changed?


----------



## sleeze (May 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey!!  God to see ya pahtna.  Welcome back.



Dude,,,how u been? Chadair still trying to show u the light?

U need to listen to him


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Ok..you baited me into it.
> 
> What changed?



You had braging rights this time last year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Ok..you baited me into it.
> 
> What changed?



Florida's Ga. coach


----------



## sleeze (May 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Florida's Ga. coach



Hey hey,,his hearts in gainesville


----------



## sleeze (May 2, 2012)

Afterall I wonder where uga AD is from?


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2012)

While I sit up the rest of the night waiting for this Braves marathon to end I think I will just say go Dawg.


----------



## chadair (May 2, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Dude,,,how u been? Chadair still trying to show u the light?
> 
> U need to listen to him


welcome back brother!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> welcome back brother!!



Glad you have a partner in crime.


----------



## sleeze (May 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> welcome back brother!!



Good to be here,,,i think.

Maybe I can get someting out of the sports forum, like I once did.

Ready for some educated sports talk w/o all the whining...some good ribbing is welcomed as always


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> While I sit up the rest of the night waiting for this Braves marathon to end I think I will just say go Dawg.



We can agree on one thing.  GO BRAVES!!!

Oh, I like ham too...


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (May 3, 2012)

big ole GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## riprap (May 3, 2012)

Strong showing from the Dawgs this morning. Go Dawgs!


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

I'm trying.  Been in the heart of the ACC for 20+ years.  Only been in Dawg country a little over a year.  It may take a little more time to transition.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'm trying.  Been in the heart of the ACC for 20+ years.  Only been in Dawg country a little over a year.  It may take a little more time to transition.



Come on over brother the water is fine! Go Dawgs!


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 3, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Good to be here,,,i think.
> 
> Maybe I can get someting out of the sports forum, like I once did.
> 
> Ready for some educated sports talk w/o all the whining...some good ribbing is welcomed as always




Good luck on this

Where you been?....incarcerated?


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Some things never change



Welcome back Sleeze 

Oh and GEAUX DAWGS!!! (Still riding that bandwagon all the way to Atlanta)


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> We can agree on one thing.  GO BRAVES!!!
> 
> Oh, I like ham too...



Yes and thanks to Chipper they finally ended it.

Go Dawgs


----------



## sleeze (May 3, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Good luck on this
> 
> Where you been?....incarcerated?



Yeah, after these last two seasons its been tough for a Florida fan.

I eventually snapped


----------



## Danuwoa (May 3, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Dude,,,how u been? Chadair still trying to show u the light?
> 
> U need to listen to him



Never!

Seriously though, I'm glad you're back.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (May 3, 2012)

Go Dawg's Sick-um!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Go Dogs!!!

(JFYS)


----------



## chadair (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Go Dogs!!!
> 
> (JFYS)


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

Finally driving a real truck again. So that is good a reason as any to  say GOOOOOOOOOO you hairy Dawgs!

-383  (that was a good Dodge engine)


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

Hey Brown I recognize the president in your avatar, but who is the white guy.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown I recognize the president in your avatar, but who is the white guy.



Some has been coach at that red neck school in Alabama.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 3, 2012)

How about a big GO DAWGS from the Fire House this evening.........


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> How about a big GO DAWGS from the Fire House this evening.........



Stay safe out there BJ, and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

BTTT! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

Go you Georgia bulldawgs. By the way the fried South Ga. quail for supper were fine fine fine. Gravy wont bad either.


----------



## riprap (May 3, 2012)

Finally got some rain here in west ga. Heading up to Lanier, "Dawg Country", in the morning for some topwater action. Hope the clouds hang around for a while. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

riprap said:


> Finally got some rain here in west ga. Heading up to Lanier, "Dawg Country", in the morning for some topwater action. Hope the clouds hang around for a while. Go Dawgs.



Hook snatching in the am!!! Getum rip!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

Good night Les, Brownceluse & South Ga. Dawg. Love Albany, but dont live there, but have stayed in Holiday Inn there though, and been to Joe's Cellar. But that was before you'ns time. I would like to say one thing, Gooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Good night Les, Brownceluse & South Ga. Dawg. Love Albany, but dont live there, but have stayed in Holiday Inn there though, and been to Joe's Cellar. But that was before you'ns time. I would like to say one thing, Gooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.



Hmmm Still not sure.....


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hmmm Still not sure.....



If you are right you will go hongry in Nashville. You are coming to Nashville Ga. Right.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If you are right you will go hongry in Nashville. You are coming to Nashville Ga. Right.



I will be in Albany tomorrow. It will probably be closer for you to just come there. Wouldnt it?


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)




----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



What lake is your avatar on? Are all those your kids, dont see anyone in there old enough to be your wife.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 3, 2012)

Yall are gonna be in my neck of the woods.  Let me know where and I'll meet up with you.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

Will yall quit posting on that Alabama thread I have a personal interest and I am taking names. I'll turn you in.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> What lake is your avatar on? Are all those your kids, dont see anyone in there old enough to be your wife.



LakeB 

No, but the blonde holding my hand does call me Daddy sometimes


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

I smell two rats...... What say you Brad?


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> LakeB
> 
> No, but the blonde holding my hand does call me Daddy


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I smell two rats...... What say you Brad?



I'm not one of them. dont eat cheese.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I'm not one of them. dont eat cheese.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



For sore


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I'm not one of them. dont eat cheese.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



You eat peanut butter?


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

-367 Dawgs, Dawgs, Dawgs, Gonna be our year to woof


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> For sore



Hmmm. Randy Randy Randy!


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hmmm. Randy Randy Randy!



Whaaa???


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You eat peanut butter?



Only if it has mustard and syrup on it.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Whaaa???



You and Ky having fun?


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You and Ky having fun?



I wouldn't know. But bring me my ham soon. I wanna make a sammich


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You and Ky having fun?



My area code is 270 I believe that is in Ky. But I do want to see Bethlehem, Ga and Sugar uh, Is it Hill, Mnt, wherever if it is in Georgia I want to go there. My boys took a stupid trip to Europe last year, and asked me if I wanted to go. I said no sons. there are alot of places in Georgia I have not seen yet.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Only if it has mustard and syrup on it.



Must be Ky thing never heard of that combination. Hows the weather in S.Ga tonight. Yall get any rain down there?


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> My area code is 270 I believe that is in Ky. But I do want to see Bethlehem, Ga and Sugar uh, Is it Hill, Mnt, wherever if it is in Georgia I want to go there. My boys took a stupid trip to Europe last year, and asked me if I wanted to go. I said no sons. there are alot of places in Georgia I have not seen yet.



Like i said I smell a rat!


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Must be Ky thing never heard of that combination. Hows the weather in S.Ga tonight. Yall get any rain down there?



Now how would I know that? The last time I was there was Feb of this year for a Quail hunt and tower shoot. Your ham will there next weekend if Brown dont get lost on the way up here. Dont for get to soak it because it is salty.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Now how would I know that? The last time I was there was Feb of this year for a Quail hunt and tower shoot. Your ham will there next weekend if Brown dont get lost on the way up here. Dont for get to soak it because it is salty.



How well do you know Randy?


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)




----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> How well do you know Randy?



We rode different School buses together


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We rode different School buses together


 I loves hams. Even if its salty....................................................


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I loves hams. Even if its salty....................................................



Ok lets go catch the Bamers

Goo Dawgs, and ham and mustard is delicious


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Ok lets go catch the Bamers
> 
> Goo Dawgs, and ham and mustard is delicious



Never gonna catchem I told you that! Remember?


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 3, 2012)

Nothing like a new day to say.... GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2012)

Good morning my fellow K-9s! 

Can I get a loud and proud...

GOOOOOOO DAWGS!

Remember to vote! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686704 You have until May 10. GO VOTE!!!


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2012)

its a good day to be a DAWG....

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2012)

nickel back said:


> its a good day to be a DAWG....
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!


nickel back is rolling with the tide.


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> nickel back is rolling with the tide.



there may be times I do but,I'm all DAWG!!!



GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

nickel back said:


> there may be times I do but,I'm all DAWG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Me and rip rolled with them for a while, but had to come home! Go Dawgs!


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 4, 2012)

Where is les today?  Has he fallen off the dawgwagon?


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Where is les today?  Has he fallen off the dawgwagon?



He wont be long!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Never gonna catchem I told you that! Remember?



You under estimate  us old great pelican hunter. Gooo Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Great day to hop a ride on the UGA bandwagon! 

GEAUX DAWGS!!!



irishleprechaun said:


> Where is les today?  Has he fallen off the dawgwagon?



I was reading up on old post and picking up your meds. 



brownceluse said:


> He wont be long!  Go Dawgs!



I'm here!!!! 



KyDawg said:


> You under estimate  us old great pelican hunter. Gooo Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2012)

Going to Lake Barkley for a weekend of Bluegill fishing. Probably wont have service. so until Sunday a big gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Going to Lake Barkley for a weekend of Bluegill fishing. Probably wont have service. so until Sunday a big gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.



Isn't Blackshear much closer?


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Me and rip rolled with them for a while, but had to come home! Go Dawgs!



I knew y'all would find the way back home.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Going to Lake Barkley for a weekend of Bluegill fishing. Probably wont have service. so until Sunday a big gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.



Have a good time fishing!  Don't worry about missing a couple days, your "go dwags" won't be missed.


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You under estimate  us old great pelican hunter. Gooo Dawgs.


Yall got any pelicans up there in Ky?


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 4, 2012)

Go Dawgs from Heard Co.


----------



## DSGB (May 4, 2012)

TGIF and GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

nickel back said:


> I knew y'all would find the way back home.....



 Go Dawgs! Lets catch the bamers thread! Come on boy's!


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Lets catch the bamers thread! Come on boy's!



GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

nickel back said:


> GO!! DAWGS!!



Thats right Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Thats right Go Dawgs!



Mmm Hmm Go Dawgs Forever!!!!


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2012)

its about beer 30 around here so how about another  GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

nickel back said:


> its about beer 30 around here so how about another  GO!! DAWGS!!



 Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

Come on Dawgs lets not let this thing drop anymore! Lets drop the hammer on the bammers! GOOOOO DAAAAWWWGGSSSSSS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

Not so fast my Bama brothas!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## ramblinrack (May 4, 2012)

GO DAWGS!!!




now, i didn't say WHERE i think they should go, but i reckon yall can figure it out without me gittin' censored!



come on sept...gonna be a long hot summer waitin' for some football!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

ramblinrack said:


> GO DAWGS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From all of us Dawg fans here on GON I want to think you for giving this thread your support! Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2012)

ramblinrack said:


> GO DAWGS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess the Star Trek convention is over for the day! Yeah, those yellerflies start buzzing around this time of year. But hey, thanks for the GO DAWGS! I know you mean it, too! I mean, why else would you take the time and come in here and tell us? May as well join the Dawg Nation, because I think the yellerflie "club" is gonna be in for another long and awful season. I honestly don't even think y'all will even make it to the Doo-Doo.com bowl this year! But if y'all do "luck" up and go to a bowl, that will be it. That bowl will be one sponsored by some weedeater company, or maybe even a chainsaw company. 

Pfft, you yellerflies are too funny! Blows kissess

GOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

I hope everyone has a great weekend! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot (May 4, 2012)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooo... Georgia Bulldogs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooo... Georgia Bulldogs!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (May 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I hope everyone has a great weekend! Go Dawgs!



Yeah Baby!! 
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

42-10


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

gacowboy said:


> Yeah Baby!!
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!



I might stay up all night and just post Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 42-10



Just wait till next season!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2012)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

I like this pic better


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like this pic better


I thought it was about time for you to jump off the wagon.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I thought it was about time for you to jump off the wagon.



Honey Badger don't ride the wagon... he drives it!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 4, 2012)

honey badger may drive it but les miles fell off of it on his head


hey, it's friday night midnight...time for one of them viagra you bought me, pass the geritol too please


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Honey Badger don't ride the wagon... he drives it!!!


I wonder what he'll score on the wonderlick?


----------



## nickel back (May 5, 2012)

Morning dawg fans!!!


Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 5, 2012)

Morning all and GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (May 5, 2012)

Go!! Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2012)

This thread is back were it belongs at the top! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 5, 2012)

Night time bump, GO DAWGS!


----------



## gacowboy (May 5, 2012)

2012 The Year of the DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2012)

gacowboy said:


> 2012 The Year of the DAWGS!!!!!!


 Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2012)

It's getting late, but I have time for one more Go Dawgs!


----------



## gacowboy (May 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Good Morning DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

Happy Sunday everybody!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 6, 2012)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

Hey idjits.... it's

GEAUX DAWGS!!!!  not GO DOGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

Les you haven't been on the Bama wagon yet so try it! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2012)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Les you haven't been on the Bama wagon yet so try it! Go Dawgs!!



I'd rather be related to David Mills than cheer for BAMA.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'd rather be related to David Mills than cheer for BAMA.



He's gonna dookie in his hand and throw it at you.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2012)

-338
You guys really kicked it this weekend, hate I missed it and I know Nitram missed me. Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (May 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Les you haven't been on the Bama wagon yet so try it! Go Dawgs!!



I was poor both with both teams. Rather hang with the GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> I was poor both with both teams. Rather hang with the GO DAWGS!



That's right Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yall got any pelicans up there in Ky?



Did before I moved up here. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2012)

If yall dont mind I think I will Give out a Sunday night Go Dawgs. and if you do mind I might give out 6 or 8.


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If yall dont mind I think I will Give out a Sunday night Go Dawgs. and if you do mind I might give out 6 or 8.



Show us some pics of all those shell cracker you caught this weekend up there on Lake Lanier!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2012)

Wasn't on Lanier bit the blue gills were sooooooooooooooo big.


----------



## riprap (May 6, 2012)

A BIG Go Dawgs for Lake Lanier. Tore them up there on Friday. Lying Glen Burns said he didn't see much rain going on for Friday morning. It came a flood. No "Go Dawgs" for Glen Burns.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Show us some pics of all those shell cracker you caught this weekend up there on Lake Lanier!!!!



You still planning to head this way Thursday?


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You still planning to head this way Thursday?



As far as I know. I'm supposed to find out tues were we will be staying. You never know with my company. I was supposed to go to Augusta last wed. and they sent me to Macon.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2012)

Maybe you will get lucky one day and they will send you to Moultrie.
That is Dawg country down there. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe you will get lucky one day and they will send you to Moultrie.
> That is Dawg country down there. Go Dawgs



You ever fish lake Blackshear?


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2012)

Yes have you ever floated the fourth?


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yes have you ever floated the fourth?



Only when I'm chooting pelicans......... Who you getting your info from?


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Only when I'm chooting pelicans......... Who you getting your info from?



I know all things that go on in GA. Will see yall in the A.M.
wife is threatning to choot me if I dont shut the puter down.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I know all things that go on in GA. Will see yall in the A.M.
> wife is threatning to choot me if I dont shut the puter down.
> Go Dawgs.



Later Mack


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Later Mack



Are you saying that Mack is the one i talked to on the phone? That was a ky phone #!!! I'm pretty sure the guy I talked to had a few cows and was retired. He's going to give us some hams. They are real salty and need to be washed real good! He seemed like a nice old man! Im just confused!


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I know all things that go on in GA. Will see yall in the A.M.
> wife is threatning to choot me if I dont shut the puter down.
> Go Dawgs.



12-15-2011, 06:54 PM  
 KyDawg     Join Date: Feb 2010
Location: Adairville Ky.
iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My husband had me read the Sexiest Woman story this evening. I still have tears in my eyes as I comment....my father and two brothers served in the Army, one brother was in Vietnam. I was so moved to read this and glad that you shared it here. Ann Margaret will hold a special place in my heart too!!  
Hmm?????


----------



## nickel back (May 7, 2012)

was a great weekend!!!

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I know all things that go on in GA. Will see yall in the A.M.
> wife is threatning to choot me if I dont shut the puter down.
> Go Dawgs.





brownceluse said:


> Are you saying that Mack is the one i talked to on the phone? That was a ky phone #!!! I'm pretty sure the guy I talked to had a few cows and was retired. He's going to give us some hams. They are real salty and need to be washed real good! He seemed like a nice old man! Im just confused!





brownceluse said:


> 12-15-2011, 06:54 PM
> KyDawg     Join Date: Feb 2010
> Location: Adairville Ky.
> iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback
> ...



You keep up this foolishness and you won't be getting any ham.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You keep up this foolishness and you won't be getting any ham.



You can have mine!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Are you saying that Mack is the one i talked to on the phone? That was a ky phone #!!! I'm pretty sure the guy I talked to had a few cows and was retired. He's going to give us some hams. They are real salty and need to be washed real good! He seemed like a nice OLD man! Im just confused!



Les is just trying to get your ham. Good morning and GO Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Les is just trying to get your ham. Good morning and GO Dawgs.



Are you out for your jog?


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Are you out for your jog?



No but I need to stat jogging. Could stand to lose about 40 lbs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> No but I need to stat jogging. Could stand to lose about 40 lbs.



Couldnt we all! Exspecialy Randy! You might want to give his ham to someone else!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Couldnt we all! Exspecialy Randy! You might want to give his ham to someone else!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 7, 2012)

Good morning Dawgs fans, GO DAWGS!


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Les is just trying to get your ham. Good morning and GO Dawgs.





brownceluse said:


> Are you out for your jog?





KyDawg said:


> No but I need to stat jogging. Could stand to lose about 40 lbs.





brownceluse said:


> Couldnt we all! Exspecialy Randy! You might want to give his ham to someone else!





KyDawg said:


>



IDJITS


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> IDJITS



Sounds like Brown is concerned about your weight. I might need to get you Turkey Bacon instead.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like Brown is concerned about your weight. I might need to get you Turkey Bacon instead.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



I'll take the ham. You can give him the bacon.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (May 7, 2012)

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Afternoon Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Who will be #500


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Hello KYDawg 

What are you doing today?


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Who will be #500



Me


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hello KYDawg
> 
> What are you doing today?



Frying my Bluegill I caught this weekend. They are soooooooooooooo big.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

How many do we need to beat the bama thread ky?


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Frying my Bluegill I caught this weekend. They are soooooooooooooo big.



How many did Randy catch?


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Frying my Bluegill I caught this weekend. They are soooooooooooooo big.



I didn't know Blackshear had big bluegill like that?


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> How many do we need to beat the bama thread ky?



-301 Should catch them by June.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> How many did Randy catch?



I caught tripletail, not bluegill you idjit!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I didn't know Blackshear had big bluegill like that?



Yeah, we cut their lips off, and sold them for Dawg collars at the flea market.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I caught tripletail, not bluegill you idjit!



Show us some pics!


----------



## nickel back (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, we cut their lips off, and sold them for Dawg collars at the flea market.



.....

GO!! DAGWS!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Show us some pics!



Okay...


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, we cut their lips off, and sold them for Dawg collars at the flea market.


Love the new sig line!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Okay...


Oh Lord!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Okay...



That's funny right there,Cold, but funny.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

One in the same!


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Oh Lord!!!!!!!!





KyDawg said:


> That's funny right there,Cold, but funny.



I bet David knows her.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Love this song!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Another good one!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

I heard this is the Midnight Rider.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I heard this is the Midnight Rider.



I leave for acoupls hours to feed my cow and you guys turn this into an Allman Bro. thread


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I leave for acoupls hours to feed my cow and you guys turn this into an Allman Bro. thread



So what's the problem?


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I leave for acoupls hours to feed my cow and you guys turn this into an Allman Bro. thread


It takes a couple hours to feed a cow? Man you must be old!



South GA Dawg said:


> So what's the problem?


He's old!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It takes a couple hours to feed a cow? Man you must be old!
> 
> 
> He's old!



Well I usally have a coupla beers with him. You know keep the cows contented.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Well I usally have a coupla beers with him. You know keep the cows contented.



I bet a couple beers to a cow would just make him mad.... What kind of beer you drink?


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

I forgot to say Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

It's all about the red and black!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!..


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!....


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Okay Brown we are down 292. It's time for a big push. I think the old man (seems like a good one), can do a100 between now and June 2nd. I beleve your good for a 100. and Bring Les in with Less, say 63. That will get us close, if we add in all the other loyal Dawgs on here, (South GA. Dawg should be good for at least 25) it should be a breeze. Bamers through by 6-2. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Glory Glory to Ol Georgia!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I bet a couple beers to a cow would just make him mad.... What kind of beer you drink?



What on the side of the blue deuce.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Okay Brown we are down 292. It's time for a big push. I think the old man (seems like a good one), can do a100 between now and June 2nd. I beleve your good for a 100. and Bring Les in with Less, say 63. That will get us close, if we add in all the other loyal Dawgs on here, (South GA. Dawg should be good for at least 25) it should be a breeze. Bamers through by 6-2. Go Dawgs.


Thats think with your dip stick Jimmy...... Oh, Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> What on the side of the blue deuce.



Never heard of it! You like Heineken?


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Slow down Beau!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

I just peed red!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

I just peed black!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

TTT! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

I just love the Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Never heard of it! You like Heineken?



Yes but I do pull for that Miller Lite Dodge. Go Dawgs.

Eat more Ham.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Idgits


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Beau your too slow! But most bamers are! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yes but I do pull for that Miller Lite Dodge. Go Dawgs.
> 
> Eat more Ham.


Could I get a sugar cured ham! I'm trying to cut back on salt. It makes my blood pressure go sky high! At your age you should lay off that stuff too!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Idgits



Only 62 to go Les. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Beau may have the Bam thread locked by the end of the night Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Could I get a sugar cured ham! I'm trying to cut back on salt. It makes my blood pressure go sky high! At your age you should lay off that stuff too!



Sugar cured?  Sugar cured. Theres is no sugar cured in ham. I would rather wear a UT shirt to homecoming.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

My cows only get mad if I dont bring them a beer. But they get MIlwaukees best, they can tell the difference.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

My cows only get mad if I dont bring them a beer. But they get MIlwaukees best, they can tell the difference.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

My cows only get mad if I dont bring them a beer. But they get MIlwaukees best, they can tell the difference.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> My cows only get mad if I dont bring them a beer. But they get MIlwaukees best, they can tell the difference.



Thanks for the 3 peat! Keepum coming!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Early eve Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

A little later eve go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Even later eve Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Just a Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Old Man needs help here


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs everywhere


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Sugar cured ham


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Hey Brown did I ever tell you that I named my walker hound Odell Thurman. He is on permanent probation by the wife. But he does wear a UGA collar,


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown did I ever tell you that I named my walker hound Odell Thurman. He is on permanent probation by the wife. But he does wear a UGA collar,



Your not going to believe this, but I named my dawg Odell too! My uncle has a lab named Erk! Its all UGA in our family. Except for my cousin in law school at Bama! But he is a little special!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Your not going to believe this, but I named my dawg Odell too! My uncle has a lab named Erk! Its all UGA in our family. Except for my cousin in law school at Bama! But he is a little special!



Promise you, this one I did not Know. If I ever figure out how to download pix I,ll post one of my Odell.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Hey KY Dawg


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

I can't


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

wait


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

to..


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

taste


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

that


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

ham


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Heres my Odell!!!! Hope you enjoy it Ky!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Heres another one of Odell!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Only thing my Odell ever won a ribbon for was getting me in trouble. He was drop off here and "appears" to be a treeing walker. My wife was still working then and put the dogcatcher on him. I hid him out during the day and she finally gave in and let me keep him but said he was on probation, thus the name Odell Thurman who stayed on probation.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> ham



Can you believe Odell


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Only thing my Odell ever won a ribbon for was getting me in trouble. He was drop off here and "appears" to be a treeing walker. My wife was still working then and put the dogcatcher on him. I hid him out during the day and she finally gave in and let me keep him but said he was on probation, thus the name Odell Thurman who stayed on probation.


I've made up my mind when I get another dog the he will be called Todd Grantham! My uncle has one named Erk so i will have A Todd! Two of the best D cord. UGA has ever seen! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I've made up my mind when I get another dog the he will be called Todd Grantham! My uncle has one named Erk so i will have A Todd! Two of the best D cord. UGA has ever seen! Go Dawgs!



Glad you aren't namimg him Willie. I believe I will name wife's next cat Martinez.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I've made up my mind when I get another dog the he will be called Todd Grantham! My uncle has one named Erk so i will have A Todd! Two of the best D cord. UGA has ever seen! Go Dawgs!



I like the name Odel too.  That's cool.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I like the name Odel too.  That's cool.



Odel was a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I like the name Odel too.  That's cool.



So are you in for 25 before 6-2. Well it's only 24 now


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Glad you aren't namimg him Willie. I believe I will name wife's next cat Martinez.



Nah Ky you got got it wrong. Just call him football aids!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nah Ky you got got it wrong. Just call him football aids!



Whatever I name he wont last long if Odell gets loose. GOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs. Catch.em


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> So are you in for 25 before 6-2. Well it's only 24 now



I guess I don't know what that means.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Odel was a DGD!



He was a beast.  He was just a knuckle head off the field.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> He was a beast.  He was just a knuckle head off the field.[/QUOTE]
> He was, but I could look the other way if we could win a NC!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> He was a beast.  He was just a knuckle head off the field.



Did he ever get reinstated in the league? He was with the Bengals they had a history of signing problem childs. Got to agree. Odell was one of my favorite DEF. Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Did he ever get reinstated in the league? He was with the Bengals they had a history of signing problem childs. Got to agree. Odell was one of my favorite DEF. Dawgs.



I seen him at a party in Athens one time! That joker was crazy! Kept running around asking everyone to save their ashes for him! Crazy!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess I don't know what that means.



Sorry, check post 531 and 6-2 is my birthday thought it would be a good target date. Hope I did not confuse you more. Wish I was in Americus that is alot closer to Moultrie than Ky.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Did he ever get reinstated in the league? He was with the Bengals they had a history of signing problem childs. Got to agree. Odell was one of my favorite DEF. Dawgs.



Apparently not.  He's never played again.  At least not in the NFL.  He may be working in some other league.

A buddy of mine saw him a year or so back and talked to him about the current D and Grantham and Jarvis and everybody.  He LOVES Grantham.  He said some funny stuff about Tebow too that I can't post on this forum.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I seen him at a party in Athens one time! That joker was crazy! Kept running around asking everyone to save their ashes for him! Crazy!



We were at a party in Miller county (Colquitt) a few years back and ended up at a party with Charles Grant, Brendon Miller, and Phillip Daniels, that was hosted by a friend of mine that is a big UGA booster. There were all DGD but Miller never quite lived up to billing.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Hey Brown don't know what the one night record for your thread is but I am sure we will break it tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We were at a party in Miller county (Colquitt) a few years back and ended up at a party with Charles Grant, Brendon Miller, and Phillip Daniels, that was hosted by a friend of mine that is a big UGA booster. There were all DGD but Miller never quite lived up to billing.


Crack is whack!



KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown don't know what the one night record for your thread is but I am sure we will break it tonight.


I know who I can count on! I asked you earlier if I could get a sugar  cured ham? What say you?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Sorry, check post 531 and 6-2 is my birthday thought it would be a good target date. Hope I did not confuse you more. Wish I was in Americus that is alot closer to Moultrie than Ky.



Oh I gotcha. Yeah aint no place like South GA.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I gotcha. Yeah aint no place like South GA.[/QUOTE]
> Unless your in Northwest Ga. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We were at a party in Miller county (Colquitt) a few years back and ended up at a party with Charles Grant, Brendon Miller, and Phillip Daniels, that was hosted by a friend of mine that is a big UGA booster. There were all DGD but Miller never quite lived up to billing.



I knew Charles in highschool.  He didn't even play football as a freshman.  One of the Miller County coaches is the daddy of a buddy of mine.  We used to go down there and stay with him some weekends when we didn't have a game.  Charles rode to the Miller/Calhoun game with us his ninth grade year.  He was tall and real skinny at the time.  Everybody was asking why he didn't play.  He ended up being a dang good running back for Miller.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I gotcha. Yeah aint no place like South GA.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I knew Charles in highschool.  He didn't even play football as a freshman.  One of the Miller County coaches is the daddy of a buddy of mine.  We used to go down there and stay with him some weekends when we didn't have a game.  Charles rode to the Miller/Calhoun game with us his ninth grade year.  He was tall and real skinny at the time.  Everybody was asking why he didn't play.  He ended up being a dang good running back for Miller.



Ever hear of the Grimsleys in Miller County>


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > My Daddy always said anybody north of Macon is a yankee. Then I had to move line north when I ended up in KY.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Hey Brown you are good at these puter things can you give us a ranking on the number of post by name?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Ever hear of the Grimsleys in Miller County>



Sure have.  I used to know a bunch of folks down there.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > My Daddy always said anybody north of Macon is a yankee. Then I had to move line north when I ended up in KY.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sure have.  I used to know a bunch of folks down there.



Know Jerry


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Trying to get 600


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!  Flush them gators.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Know Jerry



I might.  What's Jerry's last name?


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

How about a Go Dawgs Mikey Henderson.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> How about a Go Dawgs Mikey Henderson.



I remember when Mickey made that catch in over time to flush the tide. Mickey was a DGD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I remember when Mickey made that catch in over time to flush the tide. Mickey was a DGD! Go Dawgs!



Yep.  Made a nice one streaking down the sideline against Florduh too.  Stafford hit him in stride.  Then Timmy Teabags cried.  

Hey that rhymed.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I remember when Mickey made that catch in over time to flush the tide. Mickey was a DGD! Go Dawgs!



One of my favorites Dawg memories. Other are "sugar falling from the sky, and of course "Run Lindsay Run', What are some of you guy favorites now that I have took 3 of the top 10.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  Made a nice one streaking down the sideline against Florduh too.  Stafford hit him in stride.  Then Timmy Teabags cried.
> 
> Hey that rhymed.


Be careful talking about Teflow people get mad!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> One of my favorites Dawg memories. Other are "sugar falling from the sky, and of course "Run Lindsay Run', What are some of you guy favorites now that I have took 3 of the top 10.



Kevin Butler's kick to beat Clampsum, "He just kicked it 100,000 miles!!"

Stafford to Massaquoi on the final drive against Tech his freshman year.  Toney Taylor's fumble recovery in that same game because it made the gnats cry so much.  I love when fans of other teams cry.

And of course...the gator stomp.  LOVED IT.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Be careful talking about Teflow people get mad!



Not around here anymore.  The old women got run out of here.  Stacy is cool and will just give it right back to you rather than freaking out like you threw rocks at the Lord.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I might.  What's Jerry's last name?



Grimsley


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kevin Butler's kick to beat Clampsum, "He just kicked it 100,000 miles!!"
> 
> Stafford to Massaquoi on the final drive against Tech his freshman year.  Toney Taylor's fumble recovery in that same game because it made the gnats cry so much.  I love when fans of other teams cry.
> 
> And of course...the gator stomp.  LOVED IT.



Green putting a hobnailed boot on the toothless ones wasn,t bad either.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Mine was last year when we beat will Muschamp! That guy is a goon! He guaranteed victory for UF!!!!!!! CMR and TOOD BY GOD GRANTHAM said nahhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Green putting a hobnailed boot on the toothless ones wasn,t bad either.



Dang straight!!  I was at that game.  Unbelieveable.

The Auburn blackout game was impossible to describe if you weren't there.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Mine was last year when we beat will Muschamp! That guy is a goon! He guaranteed victory for they UF!!!!!!! CMR and TOOD BY GOD GRANTHAM said nahhh!!!!!!!!!



Grantham is the man.  He'll kick your back side and dare you to open your mouth.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Mine was last year when we beat will Muschamp! That guy is a goon! He guaranteed victory for they UF!!!!!!! CMR and TOOD BY GOD GRANTHAM said nahhh!!!!!!!!!



Anytime you spank the Gators is great. Think we are gonna do it big time this year. But I am an optimist.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

Hey KYDawg.  Where's your favorite place to eat when you go home to Moultrie?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Grimsley



I guess not.  Doesn't ring a bell anyway.  I know a bunch of other folks though.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Anytime you spank the Gators is great. Think we are gonna do it big time this year. But I am an optimist.



You never know! I tried to forecast the weather one time, and did a better job then Glenn Burns. It's funny the older I get the more the UF game means to me. Old people worry about beating GT, but the younger generation worries about beating UF!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Back on topic! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You never know! I tried to forecast the weather one time, and did a better job then Glenn Burns. It's funny the older I get the more the UF game means to me. Old people worry about beating GT, but the younger generation worries about beating UF!



Very true.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

The Magnolia on south main has a good buffet, Cerdar River on the bypass has great fiddler catfish an Jurnegens up near crossland has good crablegs. Bentleys is pretty good also.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> The Magnolia on south main has a good buffet, Cerdar River on the bypass has great fiddler catfish an Jurnegens up near crossland has good crablegs. Bentleys is pretty good also.



You know the Rays from out near Norman Park?


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> The Magnolia on south main has a good buffet, Cerdar River on the bypass has great fiddler catfish an Jurnegens up near crossland has good crablegs. Bentleys is pretty good also.



Dang it man are you ever gonna answer my question? I want a sugar cured ham not a salt cured ham. Can you make it happen?


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You never know! I tried to forecast the weather one time, and did a better job then Glenn Burns. It's funny the older I get the more the UF game means to me. Old people worry about beating GT, but the younger generation worries about beating UF!



Old people? You Aint old people. Maybe when you are, if you are lucky, someday, someone will say "He seemed like a good old man."


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Old people? You Aint old people. Maybe when you are, if you are lucky, someday, someone will say "He seemed like a good old man."



You did! Yall are having a ball aint ya?


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Got those figures yet Brown. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs for  (excuse me I am from Moultrie) Ray Goff.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Got those figures yet Brown. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs for  (excuse me I am from Moultrie) Ray Goff.



What figures?


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

I am about to get chooted, the wifey does not really understand my Go Dawg addiction, she said I had enough vices allready.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am about to get chooted, the wifey does not really understand my Go Dawg addiction, she said I had enough vices allready.



For sore mines to there old man!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> What figures?



Guess I have to keep everybody up to date. Did you miss post 597?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am about to get chooted, the wifey does not really understand my Go Dawg addiction, she said I had enough vices allready.



Alright man.  Well go dawgs and we'll see ya in the a.m.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I have to keep everybody up to date. Did you miss post 597?



Cut us a break man.  We young bucks have short attention spans sometimes.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Cut us a break man.  We young bucks have short attention spans sometimes.



Aint that the truth! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

One more time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

Go By God Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Aint that the truth! Go Dawgs!



It's all this technology, do you know how hard if was for me to type a word with Tech in it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> One more time! Go Dawgs!



Is there any chance you know Tim Smtih


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Is there any chance you know Tim Smtih



I might! Pm sent!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Another favorite Gawg    David Pollack   Talk about a DGD. Would have loved, to know how his NFL career would have played out without the neck injury.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Crazy driveling idjit dawg fans


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> It's all this technology, do you know how hard if was for me to type a word with Tech in it.



Does it take you a long time to pee? Most old people take forever to take a leak! Seems like your always waiting on some old man to get out of the way in the bathroom. Then 5 minutes later they got to pee again!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Another favorite Gawg    David Pollack   Talk about a DGD. Would have loved, to know how his NFL career would have played out without the neck injury.



That was hard for my family to take. David is my wifes cousin. I'll tell you this. He is a class act and has given alot back to South Gwinnett!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Crazy driveling idjit dawg fans



Please tell me that is not your high school senior picture.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Sugar cured ham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

I will try one more time go you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

The Tim I Knew was from S. C.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Please tell me that is not your high school senior picture.



Nope! It was my booking photo.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Does it take you a long time to pee? Most old people take forever to take a leak! Seems like your always waiting on some old man to get out of the way in the bathroom. Then 5 minutes later they got to pee again!



No just takes me along time to reply to post. But I can whup a young man in record time.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> The Tim I Knew was from S. C.



I know Tim Smith. He is a member here. Search the mamber list. He lives in Shake Rag! He runs a river rafting company on the chattahoochie! Great guy! Just cant beieve anything that comes out of his mouth! His momma and them live in Ocee! Good People!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Thank all you Dawg fans for a huge Go Dawg night. But I expect alot better tomorrow. Dont make me come down there! Yall may have heard of me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2012)

Good night and Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

GoDawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!,./


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!./


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Red


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

and


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

black


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

is ...


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

whack


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!'


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

It's great to be a Dawg!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

2012 the year of the dawg


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Up late waiting on the contractor to get at work so I can go back home! It's great to be a Dawg


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!..


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!,;


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!/


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs'


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs,.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs[


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs0


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs.;


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs\


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs.!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!97


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs98


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs99


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs700


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs01


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs02


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs03


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs04


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs05


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs06


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs07


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs08


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs09


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs10


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs11


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs12


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs13


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs14


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs16


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs18


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs19


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs20


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Oops got off track....Go Dawgs20


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs21


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs22


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs23


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs24


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs25


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs26


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Love the dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Got to go my contractopr just pulled up! Good night all and one last GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## nickel back (May 8, 2012)

its a great morning!!!

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Good morning, it's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.

 Looks like Brown had along night.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning, it's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.
> 
> Looks like Brown had along night.



Back at this a.m. Ky! Hope I did you proud! Go Dawgs!


----------



## DSGB (May 8, 2012)

Man! Y'all been busy!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 8, 2012)

Brownie.....  brother you ain't bored are ya??



GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning, it's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.
> 
> Looks like Brown had along night.



Looks like someone has been PUI again.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Brownie.....  brother you ain't bored are ya??
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!


I was last night! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Back at this a.m. Ky! Hope I did you proud! Go Dawgs!



You Done outdid ya self. Go Dawgs


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Morning bump, GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Good morning toolmkr20 and goooooooooooooo Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Good mrning Les. G000 Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Good morning Unicoi. Gooooo Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Good morning DSGB and Goooooo Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Good mornings Brown. Goooooo Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Godd morning nickel back. Gooooooooo Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Good moorning Ky Da,,, oh that is me. never mind


----------



## DSGB (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning DSGB and Goooooo Dawgs



Good morning to you too, sir!

Headed to lunch....Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

Good lunch today.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Good afternoon South Ga Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Do like ham on your marshmallows Les?


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Do like ham on your marshmallows Les?



No, I like marshmallows on my ham.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

You bring the marshmallows I'll bring the ham.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Well I am off to Bowlihg Green for the rest of the afternoon to let the Dr.s poke on me. An No Les it would not be closer to go to Albany. Keep the Dawgs going.rolling in.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Good afternoon South Ga Dawg.



Yes it was.  And now work is over for the day.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Dont think we will ever repeat last nights performance, but let's give it the old Dawg (me) effort.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes it was.  And now work is over for the day.



Not being nosey, but what do you do down their in God's country?

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Nice work last night, now I might not have to come their.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Hey Ky you ready to buy my dinner?


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Nice work last night, now I might not have to come their.


Thanks man. I had to wait on some contractors at work so I got paid to post in the thread. That made it sweet! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks man. I had to wait on some contractors at work so I got paid to post in the thread. That made it sweet! Go Dawgs!



Are you still on for steaks and beer Thurs. night.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Buckshot is at it again. We have our work cut out for us. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Les MIles


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Brownceluse


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Are you still on for steaks and beer Thurs. night.


I'm down for a steak, but I don't drink so I'll just have some sweet tea. I will call you sometime thurs eve so we can figure out where to go. Looking forward to it. Not looking forward to being away from the family, but thankful to have a good job!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go nickelback


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go South Ga Dawg


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'm down for a steak, but I don't drink so I'll just have some sweet tea. I will call you sometime thurs eve so we can figure out where to go. Looking forward to it. Not looking forward to being away from the family, but thankful to have a good job!



Don't forget the ham


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go KyDaw,,, oh thats me never mind


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Go KyDaw,,, oh thats me never mind



Is it???


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go DSGB


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't forget the ham


I doubt you will ever see any ham unless you go to the grocery store..


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

GO unicoi  Dawg


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go oobeau


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Can I get another page?


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go gacowboy


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go toolmkr4


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs for all the former members!!! This thread is for you!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Ugga


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs for those that lurk, but cant post!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go all you hairy Dawgs fans


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for those that lurk, but cant post!



We need the lurkers to wake up


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs for those that have several accts, and stir the pot, and like everyone else are fools!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We need the lurkers to wake up



I think they are about to! I miss the ones that mattered! Never took them seriously, and consider one or two of them friends! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go get me a beer, sorry I was talking to wifey


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go find me a new avatar


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles cant set out duck decoys! Gooooooo Daaawwgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go get Les and Brown's Hams out of the basement


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Les Miles cant set out duck decoys! Gooooooo Daaawwgs!!!!!!!



I liked that one! Gooo Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Go get Les and Brown's Hams out of the basement



Sugar cured with creole seasoning! BUDAN!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I liked that one! Gooo Dawgs!



Me also


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go wake Les up from his afternoon nap


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

I need to create another acct so I can mess with Les!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go get us some reinforcements


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Go wake Les up from his afternoon nap



He's probably posting as you posted


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Found out some great news at work to day! Will tell everyone at lunch tomorrow! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I need to create another acct so I can mess with Les!



You would have to wake him up first


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You would have to wake him up first



He doesnt sleep he's always on the forum!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Found out some great news at work to day! Will tell everyone at lunch tomorrow! Go Dawgs!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)




----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

I got to Go, get my haircut


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>






KyDawg said:


> I got to Go, get my haircut



Dont leave bro we were gonna get this thing going for sore!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Found out some great news at work to day! Will tell everyone at lunch tomorrow! Go Dawgs!



No I'm not pregnant!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Found out some great news at work to day! Will tell everyone at lunch tomorrow! Go Dawgs!



I'm not a democrat!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Found out some great news at work to day! Will tell everyone at lunch tomorrow! Go Dawgs!



Quit with the pm boys I will tell yall tomorrow! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Go South Ga Dawg



You know it man.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

Can't wait to hear about it tomorrow Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know it man.  Go Dawgs!!



He had to go get a haircut or get on another computer!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

What's the best thing to get at Boudreaux's?  This will be my first visit.


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> he had to go get a haircut or get on another computer!









.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's the best thing to get at Boudreaux's?  This will be my first visit.



The buffet! It's got everything on it. I was there today and they fad fried catfish and grouper. Red beans and rice. Shrimp Gumbo. Pintos. Fried chicked. Pork loin!!! It's all good!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

They have the best sweet tea in Little korea too!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The buffet! It's got everything on it. I was there today and they fad fried catfish and grouper. Red beans and rice. Shrimp Gumbo. Pintos. Fried chicked. Pork loin!!! It's all good!



Man I can't wait!!  Sounds fit to eat.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man I can't wait!!  Sounds fit to eat.



Them cajuns will eat anything. If you dont know what it is I would just pass! You have seen swamp people havnt you?


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> .



I think Les has laryngitis ( is that the way to spell that word?). I am back now and got me new do, dont think even les would recognize me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Found out some great news at work to day! Will tell everyone at lunch tomorrow! Go Dawgs!



Must have got transferred to South Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Remind me to send you guys the instructions on cooking ham. There is no mustard involved.

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

But might be some beer


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Must have got transferred to South Ga.



That would be awsome.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

I dont aim to sit here all night by myself


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2012)

Awesome! http://www.georgiadogs.com/genrel/050812aac.html

Note: The 11 football graduates brings to 222 the number of football student-athletes who have received degrees since Mark Richt became head coach.

      

GO DAWGS!

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!

HUNKER DOWN YOU GUYS!

My Description Of Image Below:

Dawgs in a power I. Silver Britches underneath. Britches looks to his left, then to his right. Crowd roaring! My God it's loud in hear! Britches is just standing there underneath. May be trying to draw them offsides. Clock running...12 seconds, 11 seconds, 10. He better hurry! 8 seconds, 7 seconds, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1. Here's the snap! Britches has got one open! And Britches is gonna throw a LONG ONE! A LONG ONE! ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNND, TOUCHDOWN!   







Down! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set! Set Set! Set! Set!

I'd NEVER yell hut!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Remind me to send you guys the instructions on cooking ham. There is no mustard involved.
> 
> Go Dawgs



Sugar cured ham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> That would be awsome.



Hey South you know any Bass's (not the fish) in Americus


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Where u been silver?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Awesome! http://www.georgiadogs.com/genrel/050812aac.html
> 
> Note: The 11 football graduates brings to 222 the number of football student-athletes who have received degrees since Mark Richt became head coach.
> 
> ...



Nice pic.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

You ready to deal pops?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey South you know any Bass's (not the fish) in Americus



Sure do.  I know Joe, Heath, Jack, and old man Jack.  I stopped by Bass Garage the other day.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

I had a friend Named Norman and he ran a Pharmacy there.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs! Whats up matthew6?


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2012)

WOW! Jeff you move around a lot don't you bro? From Mexico City to Nashville? In just a few minutes? You're fast, bro!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I had a friend Named Norman and he ran a Pharmacy there.



I know him.  He ended up running a BP and then a Chevron for several years.  Used to go by there all the time.  The Chevron just closed recently.  he had an old codger that everybody called Shorty, working for him for years and years.  He pumped your gas when you stopped there.  He had to stand on a five gallon bucket to check your oil and coolent and stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Whats up matthew6?



Dont know but we got to hit it


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> WOW! Jeff you move around a lot don't you bro? From Mexico City to Nashville? In just a few minutes? You're fast, bro!



I will be in Nashville tomorrow night. Thought I would go ahead and update the crew about where I'll be. In case they want to break in to my house while I'm gone!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know but we got to hit it



Still waiting........................................................


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know him.  He ended up running a BP and then a Chevron for several years.  Used to go by there all the time.  The Chevron just closed recently.  he had an old codger that everybody called Shorty, working for him for years and years.  He pumped your gas when you stopped there.  He had to stand on a five gallon bucket to check your oil and coolent and stuff.



If you ever see him tell him Stalking said hello. he will know what I mean.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Okay Dawgs lets go, we win the East and send Les home sad.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Still waiting........................................................



I sent you a PM what did I leave out


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Okay Dawgs lets go, we win the East and send Les home sad.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If you ever see him tell him Stalking said hello. he will know what I mean.



Hmmm.  I don't know if I'm gonna say that but I'll tell him his buddy in Kentucky said hey.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2012)

Good night to all and GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Me and Brown tearing down the town In music city on Thursday. We might even go down on 16th avenue and pen a song about Go Dawgs. Need suggestions on what we will name it.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Is it cool if I bring some boys from work? They drink so you will have someone to drink with.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs! We are gonna pass the bama boys tonight!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! We are gonna pass the bama boys tonight!



As it should be.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hmmm.  I don't know if I'm gonna say that but I'll tell him his buddy in Kentucky said hey.



"Stalking" in this case refers to a mixed drink not following people or animals in the woods. Really wanted to clear that one up


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Level 3


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

communications


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! We are gonna pass the bama boys tonight!



Wont be easy but possible

-63


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

I'm calling Les Miles out right now! Your a liar!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

But let's get started with a go Dawgs for Garrison Hearst.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

I thought Les was my friend but he wasnt. He's a fake!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

Lets have a Go Dawgs for the reserrected Georgia Theatre.


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Go dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Come on everybody, lets get a Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs and


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs catch them Bamers for Brown


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

I think we need to pick it up Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

ALot Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Never gonna catch them this way GO Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Cant do it by Myself


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

But will try


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

?????


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

SO I think I will stay up all night to Keep up. If the wife will let me which is not likely


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Dont know what ???? means just trying to keep up with Bamers


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Lets hear a go Dawgs for Terrel davis


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Lets here a go Dawgs for Wally Butts


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Randy I called you out!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Let just hear a go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

call him out tommorrow lets catch the Bamers First


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Gonna say Goooo Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

DO it for the Celuse go daws


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Raandy is a fake!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

What bit that boy anyway. GO dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> DO it for the Celuse go daws


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Let JUst catch them


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

I am Getting typer elbow Go Dawgs


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

LOL.  What in the wide world of sports?

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Thanks


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  What in the wide world of sports?
> 
> Go Dawgs.



Dont know but want to beat them for Brown


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks



No thank you for telling me truth about a so called friend. I wont name any names Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know but want to beat them for Brown



It's all I got I lost a friend tonight!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Lets go Dawgs for Sanford stadium


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Lets go Dawgs for Sanford stadium



I just noticed your sig line!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It's all I got I lost a friend tonight!



It aint that bad should have been to my Dr with me today there are worse things I promise you. Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

An I the ! on page 20


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

What does it take to get to page 20


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> It aint that bad should have been to my Dr with me today there are worse things I promise you. Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs



I'm sure, but it hit me really hard. I considered Randy my brother!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I just noticed your sig line!!!!



Hey it came from Brown


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

We got to go somebody is going crazy on the Bamer post


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

We can feud tommorrow


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Band together and beat the Bamers


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey it came from Brown



I told Randy that he's the only one that knew I said that!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

By the way like the pictures of Odell. 
Cant figure how to hook this stupid camera up to my computer or I would send you a picture of the KY Odell


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

Gotta leave it with yall.  I gotta get to bed.  I have to get up early for that drive to Monroe.  See yall at lunch tomorrow.  

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> By the way like the pictures of Odell.
> Cant figure how to hook this stupid camera up to my computer or I would send you a picture of the KY Odell


Bring him thurs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Okay how about a late night push


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Gotta leave it with yall.  I gotta get to bed.  I have to get up early for that drive to Monroe.  See yall at lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



See you tomorrow. Have a safe trip up!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Bring him thurs.



I am fraid the Resturant might not approve


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Let' sic'em Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Its


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am fraid the Resturant might not approve



Leave him in the vehicle


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Great


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

TO be


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

a georgia


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Bulldawg


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

And that is the truth if I ever told it


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

It is getting late in Ga


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

SO we need to here a late night night GOOOO Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

GO Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

THey are fighting us tooth and nail its time to hunker down


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> See you tomorrow. Have a safe trip up!



Lookin forward to it buddy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Valdosta


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Hahira


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Daws in Adel


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Colquitt


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Perry


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Camilla


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Sylvester


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Macon


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Rome


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go uo Dawgs in Lagrange


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

GO you Dawgs in Lumpkin


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Quitman


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Thomasville


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Peachtree city!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Americus


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Albany!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Waycross


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Dallas!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs from Heard!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Funston


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Anniston Al


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Meigs


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Mexico city, Mexico!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs sic em!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Providence RI


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Dawsonville


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Jeruselem Israel!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Mexico city, Mexico!



Where did that come from?


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Pelham.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Ocee Ga


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go you Dawgs in Hartsfield


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Cairo


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Tifton


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Where did that come from?



I spend about three months every year there. Training Mexican Telco workers. My company sends me there three weeks at a time! Love the place! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Donaldsonville


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Houston Texas


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I spend about three months every year there. Training Mexican Telco workers. My company sends me there three weeks at a time! Love the place! Go Dawgs!



Do you get to do any fishing down there


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

About to lock this thread! Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs at Rock Eagle (I went to 4-h camp there and just thought I'd throw it in)


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> About to lock this thread! Go dawgs!



Woud not want to be responsible for that, done one thread locked down on the political forum


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Do you get to do any fishing down there



No! I work 16-18 hours a day. I get it done so I can get back home. i have three weeks to get it dont. for everyday that we get done ahead of the three week mark we get a bonus! That city is a dump! I never leave were i work. Too dangerous!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawg in Savanah


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

People look at this thread and say we are bored! Well their right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No! I work 16-18 hours a day. I get it done so I can get back home. i have three weeks to get it dont. for everyday that we get done ahead of the three week mark we get a bonus! That city is a dump! I never leave were i work. Too dangerous!



Yes my son worked for Sumitomo and had to go down there and we always held our breath


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yes my son worked for Sumitomo and had to go down there and we always held our breath



Cool. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Hey we are gaining some ground I knew It would not be easy


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Tired the wife is mad at me Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Vienna


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go .


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

in citys


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

everywhere!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Ky dawg


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

is a


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

good


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

fellar!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

92!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

93!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

94!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

95!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

96!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

97!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

98!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

99!


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 8, 2012)

Night time bump GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

1000! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

We did it boys!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

This has truely been a joy! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Bama Sucks!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Was just waiting for you to reach the 1000 mark.  Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Passed um. Couldnt have done it with out Ky!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

My wife said it was closing time. Go dawgs everywhere


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

One more time I'm tired Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Just one more Go Dawgs in Dalton


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

And Go Dawgs in Pitts


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

And go Dawgs in Bridgeboro


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

And GO Daws in Forsythe


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

This is a UGA forum Bamers! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Did I mention Go Dawgs inOcklocknee


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Uga


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Corbin Ky!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Red


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

and


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

black!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

GO Dawgs in Alpharetta


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs In Montezuma


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Damascus


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Stewart county at Ma Pates store. RIP


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

I hate to do it but I will even give a go Dawgs to Metro Atlanta


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs to Ludiwici anyone ever get married there


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go to the Dawgs around Lake Burton. That is Beautiful country. Exspensive but Beautiful


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go to the Dawgs around Lake Seminole this is another must see part of our state, had some great fishing trips there years ago.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs to Jessup


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs to Ringold


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Corbin Ky!



Now you know something that I dont. Lets have it


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Fitzgerald


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Now you know something that I dont. Lets have it



May know a few folks up that way.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Where you gettin your info


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Where you gettin your info



No inside info. There are a few Dawg fans up there too. it's a long way from where you live though


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Ellington


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Needmore


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Louisville Ky that is!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No inside info. There are a few Dawg fans up there too. it's a long way from where you live though



Have spent alot of time over there that is why I asked'

Congrats Brown we Did it, you should have never told me that we couldn't, but you knew what you were doing. Thank I needed a challenge.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Louisville Ky that is!



Now I know you know something.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Have spent alot of time over there that is why I asked'
> 
> Congrats Brown we Did it, you should have never told me that we couldn't, but you knew what you were doing. Thank I needed a challenge.



Look forward to seeing you at lunch tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

One last offer to deal.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Look forward to seeing you at lunch tomorrow!



Tommorrow is Wednesday up here


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Tommorrow is Wednesday up here



It's a short drive from Sugar Hill. You made that trip a hundred times


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Tim Smith is..................................


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

I am out of here, Good night and Go Dawgs. Did i ever tell yall about the time that Vince Dooley Called me up and asked if,,, uh oh I got to go or sleep with Odell. I think I will go. Good night


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It's a short drive from Sugar Hill. You made that trip a hundred times



Hate to say but never Been to Sugar Hill Would like to some time seems like a nice place. Getting closer and closer to sleeping with Odell.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> One last offer to deal.



What? I am sleepy


----------

